# So the geese are moving out but will there be ducks?



## coyote 1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wondering if there will still be ducks and canadas even though the snows seem to be moving out. I have heard the mallards tend to be behind the snow geese...is this true.

C 1


----------



## shawncaron (Oct 31, 2006)

im wondering the same sounds like there are a bunch of mallards in ne nebraska . im heading for nw north dakota thursday hope there still around. good hunting regards shawnjavascript:emoticon(':beer:')javascript:emoticon(':sniper:')


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 31, 2006)

Headed out wed am. Reports are good, if the wind keeps up we should have open water to go with the birds.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

my guess is by the weekend any small sloughs will be frozen temps are supposed to even touch 32 until sunday, only hunting left is field hunting, all the birds will be roosting on big water. NW ND will be frozen, whatever water is left


----------



## shawncaron (Oct 31, 2006)

I read some posts last night that implied the skies over ne nebraska were :beer: pretty loud , makes me wonder if the flight is gone south . well there will be some great upland hunting hopefully. there should still be some ducks around for the next week , they are calling for warmer weather starting sunday ( atleast in the mid 30s low 40s if you consider that warm ) good hunting im off to somewhere in some part of nd we will find them , we always do ... regards shawnjavascript:emoticon(':sniper:')


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Everyone gets to worked up over a few posts of birds moving south, there will still be plenty of birds up that way, you couldn't have picked a better weekend. Stick to big water and corn if you can find it.


----------



## shawncaron (Oct 31, 2006)

that is very encoureging thanks for the advice good hunting. regards shawnjavascript:emoticon(':sniper:')javascript:emoticon(':beer:')


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thought this morning would be a great hunt...Wrong! shot 3 gads and 1 mallard for 2 guys..The spot we picked was frozen over pretty well. Seen plenty of snow geese but there were hardly any ducks flying we killed all 4 that came into the deks. Hopefully this weather warms up to keep the ice off or im gonna have to get the boat out for big water or find a field. :evil:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I just got back from Central ND.....the Leeds, Wolford area. We got hammered with snow and cold yesterday. In four days we shot, 2 ducks and saw probably 100 at the most. A couple of guys up there have been hunting for 32 years and this was the least amount of ducks they have ever seen. All small pot holes are frozen and the big water was freezing up today. We saw a very, very, very few new birds yesterday.

I know that sounds dismal but there is a bright spot.....there are light geese everywhere. We hunting them...sneaking and pass shooting and ended up with forty or so. The geese were definitely in a feeding frenzy, you would shoot them and they would lift off and move 200 yards and set back down. We thought they left yesterday but there were plenty around this morning.

It is supposed to be cold up there this week but warm up by the weekend. I would call before you go, I would be worried about ducks flying over and not stopping due to the snow and ice.

I am sorry that this is not a more positive report but it is just what I saw.

As always the people were great and gaining permission was never an issue. Being a city slicker, I have very limited time in a tractor....so the farmer took me out and let me drive. It was fun driving the tractor but even more fun talking to farmer/ND resident about the nature of waterfowling, posted land, and NR/Residents......quite an interesting insight compared to what is often posted on this board but that is for another thread.

Good luck to everyone and dress warm.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

That is the risk one takes hunting after the "24th or so" of October.

Some years the season ends before the freeze, but most years N ND freezes around deer opener and S ND hangs on another 2-3 weeks.

Only the big lake and the river offer consistent (year in - year out) gunning in December.


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Tons of ducks here in Missouri, hope you hold on to a few. I hate the thought of no fresh meat. Definitely not a year for a trickle migration.


----------

